# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Fonction DLL en dynamique

## deltar

bonjour,

je cherche a executer une fonction d'une DLL de faon dynamique avec PB.

j'ai un p'tit bout de code qui le fait en C++, mais je ne trouve pas d'exemple equivalent avec PB   ::?:  

est-ce possible de faire l'equivalent sous PB ?

merci



```

```




```

```

----------


## XtofRoland

il y a moyen d'appeler des api avec PB, tu dois definir dans la partie variables, local external function la fonction que tu veux utiliser, lui donner un nom Powerbuilder puis tu peux l'utiliser comme une fonction powerscript.

----------

